# Godflesh +Slab! = GOD how wonderful powerfull stuff from u.k



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

It's a super very avant-garde for it's it of experimental industrial rock|metal very godflesh-y at time, since sir Broadrick play in this band if memory accurated.

A superband since a mix of also Slab! menbers, one of heavvy hiters of 80'' underground music , independant artschool music.


Im listening to Possession i use to have the 3 but oh well sold em in cd decade ago, im rediscovering them , there jazzy by the way annd way groovy, guitar laden, all good here :tiphat:


----------

